# Laurel or Bay Oil



## GiggleGoat (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing a HP Soap and am looking for some Laurel Oil. I was wondering if there is anyone that has a contact somewhere in Canada and can point me in the right direction. Most of the suppliers I have discovered are in the United States and charge crazy shipping fees.


----------



## lsg (Aug 1, 2012)

If you go to Swiftcrafymonkey's blogspot, she has several Canadian suppliers listed.  Just scroll down and they are on the right side.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## GiggleGoat (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. There's such great information on the website as well! Very much appreciated.

Oh ya, out of the suppliers that were listed only 2 carry Bay Laurel in extract form and one was double the price of the other. Looks like I'll be ordering from Aquarius Aromatherapy in Edmonton.


----------

